# help is my nubian in labour?



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

I have a Nubian who had quads over 8 months ago. I have noticed she looks a little odd the last week - the dropped starving dog look BUT she is not big. I was wondering if she maybe got pregas and only has one or two in her so not showing much.

Anyway tonight - looks like a mucous plug - she has been with the buck today - so not sure if it is mucous plug (which I know what they look like) or could it be semen? It is white and long. She has dried up from previous kidding but a bit of an udder still. No other major signs other than the dropped look and the mucous.....Does Semen hanging out a doe look like a mucous plug or could she have other discharge?

I have locked her in kidding stall just in case....She usually has triplets and quads so looks real big....if she is pregas it would be a single or twins as she is not very big....

Any info appreciated


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If she's been with the buck the whole time, it could be either one. Check ligaments, udder, etc.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi, udder as above and can still feel ligs. Was with buck yesterday but it is possible he could have got to her 5 months ago.

Really interested in disharge:
Do does have a disharge when cycling and if so what colour?
Mucous plug I have seen has been a white colour - is this always the case?

This was a long stringy white discharge....

Thanks


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Heat discharge is normally white. Plug can vary. Pictures would help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a tough one without pics of her pooch and side view, it is hard to say.

But long and white discharge, may be her plug.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all - I will try and take some pics tomorrow - just need batteries! I am in NZ so we are only just in breeding time now...have never had them breed in spring before so not sure if it would have happened but I am sure anything is possible! She has more disharge today and red in that area but no change in udder and ligs...Nothing like how she usually looks when pregas but then she usually is huge with triplets or quads.....Just something about it unsettles me! Not sick - good poos etc but is doing lots of short wees.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you smell back there? Is there any foul smell?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Karen

Thanks for that - I will smell tomorrow. I did have my head pretty close when looking and no smell stuck out but would check....That would indicate infection?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, that would indicate infection. What you are describing does sound not necessarily like labor, but like she is actually prego. How strange... Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all -no smell - checked today. The white discharge dries yellow....Will be interesting for sure! I am checking her ligs 2 x day just in case


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I found this. Maybe it will help you a bit.




and a follow up video


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for that  I just watched them  I am starting to think I am just being neurotic and it is just cycling disharge BUT will keep a close eye on her just in case :angelgoat:


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm very new at being a goat momma (that's what they call me at work) but the white ish discharge with it being red back there sounds like that my girl looked like in her cycle. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

